# Tourist Visa for China



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife and I are UK and German passport holders. Currently living in the Philippines, we want to travel to mainland China (not Hong Kong) for a 3-4 weeks holiday. I’ve checked the Chinese Embassy website, carried out a search on the forum and read quite a few posts but I still can’t establish how long we’re allowed to stay in China for on a tourist visa. We do not require a multiple entry visa.

We prefer travelling under our own steam rather than with an organised group tour. Is this possible? If so, does one have to show an itinerary with hotel bookings for the whole period? All that pre-booking malarky kind of takes the fun out of travelling for us. If this is the case, is there a way around it? Any advice/ guidance on this matter would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi
We have just come back from a trip to Guilin, I required a visa but my wife didn't she is from HK, it was for 30 days. I'm no expert but you may have trouble if not with a tour group, China is strict.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Golo said:


> Hi
> We have just come back from a trip to Guilin, I required a visa but my wife didn't she is from HK, it was for 30 days. I'm no expert but you may have trouble if not with a tour group, China is strict.


Golo, thanks for that. I’ve been doing a little online research since my original post and from what I can gather, there are quite a few travellers suggesting that they travelled without a group. I’m also coming up with a 30-day visa. Looks like further research is required.


----------

